# What age for clapping, waving etc?



## Tsia

Well I am just looking for re-assurance that Mylo isnt the only one. 

He is 17 months nearly yet he doesnt say one word, clap hands, wave, point or anything.. just run around like a mad toddler and coo at stuff baby babble and thats it! sometimes hes just mute. 
He always has a thinking face on.. like hes taking it all in.. plotting to take over the world face! lol

But at his age should I be worried he isnt doing more?? 
He was a very early crawler and walker.. now running!! literally! 
but wont do anything else developmental wise. :shrug:

I am always waving bye hello, clapping hands.. but he has NEVER done it on his own. He hasnt a clue!


----------



## andbabymakes3

Holly clapped at 10 mths and started to wave byebye around the same time.

But I've been told boys can do things later than girls, and at 17mths I wouldnt worry too much hun x


----------



## sophxx

my lo clapped from six months and waves bye at 9 months

i wouldnt worry yet have you spoke to your hv as mine made a big thing at 8 month check about clapping a waving and wanted to see him do it to tick it of in her book

i wouldnt worry to much till over two as you say hes very active and prob to intrested in everything else to be bothered with clapping x


----------



## Tsia

i'll ask HV on tuesday see what they say.. but I have been worrying and now gotta wait til tuesday.. thought between now and then I could get some re-assurance on here to tide me over. x lol


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was waving bye at 8 months & clapping at around 10.5 months. But he crawled at 9 months & started to take few steps close to his birthday.


----------



## smartie

Callum has been clapping his hands since he was 8 months and waving since he was around 10.5 months

Dont worry about it though they all do things in ther own time :hugs:


----------



## Boomerslady

Ben doesn't wave or clap yet. I clap his hands together and he loves it bit he doesn't do it alone. He's been walking since 10.5 months tho and started running today! Let's us know what your HV says, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Lu28

I know Aisling clapped very very rarely from about 13 months and waved randomly at about the same time but honestly I don't think they were really waves, just general arm movements :lol: She's really been clapping and waving properly for the last couple of months and she's nearly 21 months now. I think far too much emphasis is placed on particular physical movements - we're not people who clap and wave very much, she was capable of doing it but just didn't seem to feel the need. She was and is also a big plotter, you can see her sitting there figuring out a plan and then executing it, leaving other babies confused - mainly related to stealing their food! :lol:

Aisling was 'late' in many of her milestones from about a year, didn't walk until 17.5 months and is only in the last few weeks coming out with loads of words but she's absolutely fine :hugs:

Here's an article I love (not specifically related to 4 year olds!) :) What should a 4 year old do?


----------



## dom85

Lu28 said:


> I know Aisling clapped very very rarely from about 13 months and waved randomly at about the same time but honestly I don't think they were really waves, just general arm movements :lol: She's really been clapping and waving properly for the last couple of months and she's nearly 21 months now. I think far too much emphasis is placed on particular physical movements - we're not people who clap and wave very much, she was capable of doing it but just didn't seem to feel the need. She was and is also a big plotter, you can see her sitting there figuring out a plan and then executing it, leaving other babies confused - mainly related to stealing their food! :lol:
> 
> Aisling was 'late' in many of her milestones from about a year, didn't walk until 17.5 months and is only in the last few weeks coming out with loads of words but she's absolutely fine :hugs:
> 
> Here's an article I love (not specifically related to 4 year olds!) :) What should a 4 year old do?

I LOVE that article.

Tsia, go to the HV to put your mind at rest, but he sounds fine. They all do things at different times and aren't all programmed to do them when the books say they should.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam didn't clap his hands ever till he was 14 and a half months old. I was starting to get concerned because my mother was certain my nephew and niece were both doing it at 8-9 months. We encouraged him loads - with no response whatsoever. Then one day he did it and that's it, he claps a lot now. He *has* waved, but very very rarely, it's not something I can get him to do, whereas if we clap now, or if we wave our hands above our heads and say "HOORAY!", he copies pretty much straightaway. He occasionally indicates with a sweep of his arm what he wants, especially if I give him a choice of food, like if I hold a pear in one hand and a satsuma in the other and ask which he'd like. As for speaking - he tries but not much is in recognisable English! The reason I don't worry is that he clearly understands a huge amount of what we say, so I know he isn't deaf or stupid. He'll rack up the "milestones" sooner or later, it doesn't matter if it is later than most, and I am sure Mylo will do the same.

I also love that article, thanks Lu. :)


----------



## cleckner04

Emma does all the action stuff but doesn't talk too much yet. I know I get a bit worried about her lack of speech when some babies on here seem to have full vocabularies already. :dohh: But she says about 10 simple words in context and that's the extent of her speech. Mama, dada, doggy, bye bye, yeah, hi, simple stuff like that. I would definitely just speak to someone about it but I really think some babies just like to observe and listen and than will randomly just come out with full sentences and actions IYKWIM. :flower:


----------



## MotherBeth

My brother didn't say his first word until he was 2 years old. My mother never worried about it. Today, he's 40 years old, and a highly successful, very charismatic and charming person. :flower:


----------



## cath

Lu28, that article is brilliant, I love it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Elski

LO waved at 8 months, clapped at 10 months, but doesn't point yet and doesn't walk yet either.

Sounds like your little man has concentrated all his energies on walking/running :winkwink: he'll get there with the other stuff, don't fret :flower:


----------



## AP

Alex still doesn't talk, but defo takes everything all in, she knows what I'm saying and understands a few things. But like mylo she prefers to run around and do mad things


----------



## flower01

willow clapped and waved at about 10 months


----------



## v2007

Katie started to wave and clap just before her 1st birthday. 

V xxx


----------



## TTC LADY

Riya started waving and clapping around 9 months.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Lu28 said:


> I know Aisling clapped very very rarely from about 13 months and waved randomly at about the same time but honestly I don't think they were really waves, just general arm movements :lol: She's really been clapping and waving properly for the last couple of months and she's nearly 21 months now. I think far too much emphasis is placed on particular physical movements - we're not people who clap and wave very much, she was capable of doing it but just didn't seem to feel the need. She was and is also a big plotter, you can see her sitting there figuring out a plan and then executing it, leaving other babies confused - mainly related to stealing their food! :lol:
> 
> Aisling was 'late' in many of her milestones from about a year, didn't walk until 17.5 months and is only in the last few weeks coming out with loads of words but she's absolutely fine :hugs:
> 
> Here's an article I love (not specifically related to 4 year olds!) :) What should a 4 year old do?


Fantastic article! :thumbup:

I think by the sounds of it Mylo is far too busy taking everything in and analysing the situation to be bothered with movements like clapping and waving :) I personally don't think there's anything to worry about, but your HV should be able to put your mind to rest on Tuesday. I do know that Alyssa wasn't particularly bothered about things like waving until she was about 19 months old - she could do it, but there were so many other things she was far more interested in - like running! (sounds like Mylo!)

Try not to worry - he sounds perfect to me :)
xx


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom started clapping about 10 months but he doesn't wave or point yet. He clearly understands when I ask him to choose between 2 things and can indicate which he wants, he just doesn't point. He mainly claps to congratulate himself when he does something!

I'm sure Mylo is fine but checking will help to put your mind at ease.

I love that article!


----------



## Jchihuahua

That article is great Lu28. 

Daisy has kind of clapped twice this week but it might have been a fluke as I was just saying she doesn't do it. She doesn't wave or point yet though.


----------



## sun

Lots of hugs!!! :hugs: I have posted a few similar threads in the past and I know how worrying it is! Bun has been slow to do everything so far and it is hard to just sit back and enjoy what they can do and what they are learning - especially if people are commenting or comparing which just adds to the worry. I would definitely speak to your doc if you are concerned - the doc helped alleviate my concerns and relax a bit. She also helped put things into perspective - kids do even out sooner or later and the infant/toddler race means nothing in a few years!! 
As for Bun, he does some things and not others - but he doesn't tend to do things part way. With him I assume he can't do something at all then one day he will just start doing it perfectly like he has been doing it for years. He was this way with crawling - he was cruising furniture for a month and everyone assumed he couldn't and wouldn't crawl - then suddenly at 12.5 months he crawled over to me from across the room when I wasn't paying enough attention to him :shock: It was like he had been doing it for months. Other babies I have seen have a long visible process of learning to crawl, but our guy is different. 
All this to say your guy seems to be doing some things really really well and fast, and others slower (like lots of babies)!! I just encourage Bun to try/do new things and enjoy him - and put worries out of my head for the time being. xxx


----------



## Cattia

:hugs: I am ALWAYS worrying about what Abigail can and can't do. I try really hard not to as I know it's folish to compare, all babies are different but I am a natural worrier so I can't help it! She actually clapped at about 9 months and has been waving since about 11 months but only when she feels like it! I got really stressed out that she doesn't point yet, then in the past two days she's suddenly started doing it! Only at random things though, I spend hours with her pointing at things in books and trying to get her to do the same but she's not interested. She probably thinks I'mvery boring going over and over it! I think this thread is very reassuring as it shows that all babies really do get there in their own time. I am sure everything is fine.


----------



## indy and lara

That is a fantastic article.


----------



## rea_rawr

My LO started to wave at 7 months and clapping at 8. He started to use words at 6. Now at 10 months he claps and walks. I would not worry. Every child is different! Have you tried showing him and seeing if he copies you? I find with boys you have to get them really interested in something until they think it's their own idea and copy you. x


----------



## princess_bump

Lu28 - what a fantastic article!
i wouldn't worry hon, he sounds like he's got far more important things to do then clap and wave. they really do all develop at there own pace! i no your pop to your hv, but i'm sure she'll say he's doing great :hugs:


----------



## letia659

Zanders favorite thing is clapping he started it at 6 months and still loves it he hardly ever waves but can I cant remember how long he has though and he started pointing just after turning 1 but he seems to be doing real well with motor skills but he doesnt talk much and the only way he tells us he wants something is to scream and reach for it :wacko: all babies learn things at their own rate :)


----------



## Margie

I wouldn't worry about the clapping and waving - sounds like he has been focusing his energies on walking.

My friends little boy didn't really say any words until he was nearly two, but then just came out with whole perfectly formed sentences... like he had been taking it all in and sorting it out for himself.

Check with HV to put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## becstar

Great article!

I remember that La didn't walk until she was 14 months and I met a guy at the park with his kid who was the same age, also not walking. he said 'look at you and me - can you tell who started walking first? Do you do it better than me, or vice versa?' Made a good point, I thought...


----------



## polaris

I apparently didn't talk at all until I was two. At my developmental check the HV was worried and had suggested to my mum that I was developmentally delayed (think the language was less pleasant back then though) and that I would need to be assessed. But my mum always thought that I was fine. Sure enough I talked in my own time and I now have a degree in English and a doctorate in clinical psychology so it certainly hasn't hampered me! 

I think it is too early to really be able to say if a child has any developmental problems, unless the difficulties are very clear-cut (e.g. global delay in all areas, or significant gross motor delay).

I also love the article.


----------



## Tsia

thanks all! 

very good article.. thanks Lu for posting it xx


----------



## Lu28

Tsia said:


> thanks all!
> 
> very good article.. thanks Lu for posting it xx

No problem hon xx


----------

